# Can goats have ADHD or just HD? My goats a bit nuts



## heatherlynnky (Jul 7, 2012)

Ok my Holly is the sweetest, cutest little Sannen Boar mix. She is big for her age and very very very healthy. She might be too healthy actually. She is a bottle baby sorta. She was rejected by mom and became a bottle baby at 4 weeks old.  She was lonely at first because her pen mate died. I just bought two adorable nigerian doelings to be her buddies. They are sweet, calm, cuddly  and just the picture of well behaved. Then there is my sweet Holly who tried to jump on my back ( the water gun did work btw to those who suggested it), bites my toes, and tries to head butt everything. I do mean everything. The other goats wouldn't play so she starts headbutting a wood pallet my husband had leaning on the fence. She runs around like a speed demon kicking up her heels and letting off this wild squeel. Her tail is up and she is off.  I have a half barrel that I use for my hay and she keeps pulling all the hay out so she can stand and rock in the stupid thing. My husband is going to cut another in half for her to play with. 

I should confess her full name. My hyper 4 year old named her "Hot Wheels Holly" She is living up to the Hot Wheels part very very well. She just never calms down. Not ever. She makes my hyper kids seem sorta slow. Is there a good way to maybe harness all this playful energy. If it were the kids I would have them doing stuff to keep them out of trouble and be productive. So with my goat kid, is it possible to do the same? I have an old step first little kids play cube that she plays with.  We have a straw and wood platform, ramp thing she runs at. I was considering getting her a tire to mess with, maybe a tether ball.  I have to tamp down on her high spirits at times because the other two are avoiding her when she gets too wild. poor things. I have her on a collar and am working on lead training her. I almost am considering training her to a cart. Not that I need a goat to pull a cart really but it might give her some work to do.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 7, 2012)

Train her do things, step up, down, pull a cart, ANYTHING and work with her a LOT so shes tired

All i can say XD


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 7, 2012)

Goats are so funny. There are three reasons why someone would have goats. Milk, meat, or entertainment!!!


----------



## heatherlynnky (Jul 8, 2012)

Hot wheels Holly is out running laps around the pen this morning. We already had a discussion about trying to climb the fence, my husband and the other goats to get on top of  their feed shelter. Its cooler today so she is out running and jumping like a mad woman. She is only 6 weeks but I think I will have my husband put up the milking platform now and start training her to step up on it and such. She is too little for some things but she is going to learn better manners. Wow is she hyper. My  hyper little 4 year old asks in a whiny voice yesterday" does she ever get tired". I wonder the same thing all the time lol.


----------



## Stacykins (Jul 8, 2012)

Train her for agility, haha!

But actually, some clicker training might be a good activity and help redirect some of her energy. It'll stimulate her brain and give her something to do. Start simple! I am starting my goats right now on target training, and after only two sessions all three of my goats had it down enthusiastically. Which means I can start working up to bigger and better things! I bet your girl would do fantastically! If she likes treats, she'll be a breeze to start training.


----------

